# Me-109 bail out



## GrizBArizona (Jul 21, 2022)

Will post a War Two site since I previously posted Cold War stuff, so sorry..

Bought this photo on Ebay about 15-20 years ago and would like to ID it.
Anyone have any idea? I know, no werk#
Appears to be a G-6 with the bumps behind the spinner and the Earl Huabe canopy that goes all the way back. I'm thinking a bail-out, not under power (prop is way too straight). Probably late-war, West Front?
The "P" in the white fuselage band is throwing me off. Probably a yellow P. White spinner.
I think that's an Opel Blitz ambulance. The 109 appears to be holed in at least 6 places (including one in the back of the engine), large caliber, maybe ground fire. It's slightly blurry and of course, no werknumber is visibile.

Which unit flew with a white spinner and a letter code???

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 21, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> Which unit flew with a white spinner and a letter code???


White fuselage band and white wing tips (visible) are markings for the MTO (Mediterranean theater of operations incl. North Africa, Sicily, Italy, Greece, Crete etc.).
It's too early for an "ERLA-Haube" during the war in the south - I don't think this particular a/c had one. Do not think that the rear part of the canopy must remain in place when the Me-109 crashes (see photo).
The yellow P could be part of the factory 4-letters code (Stammkennzeichen) or not, the other 3 letters being overpainted. In such case the P was overpainted too (the factory code was in black). I hope such unique marking is already described in a book or two.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrizBArizona (Jul 21, 2022)

I had one side email on this one just 20 minutes ago -- see below.

The white stripe was typically used in Russia, Scandinavia, and the Mediterranean and Afrika theaters of war prior to 1944. The colors changed beginning in '44 with the D-day invasion. The white spinner is insignificant and was optionally painted to match the fuselage theater stripe. The theater colors would also be optionally carried on the rudder and wingtip undersides.

The letter P indicates this aircraft was from the Staff of the 10th Fliegerkorps, as the number '2' is barely visible in the mottled overpainting....I had to blow it up to 400 percent and monkey with the contrast to see its outline. The aircraft side designation is 2P+, with the last 2 designators unable to be determined. I wish I could make them out so we could see if this aircraft belonged to a specific pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2022)

The 109's canopy is jettisoned by detaching the rear triangular part which then takes the unsupported center hinged part with it. Seeing the missing rear section does not necessarily make it an Erla hood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Jul 22, 2022)

This wasn't a "bail out". The pilot most likely just jettisoned the canopy before making an emergency landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 22, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> The letter P indicates this aircraft was from the Staff of the 10th Fliegerkorps, as the number '2' is barely visible in the mottled overpainting...


I'm not sure where did you find this information  . The *factory code* (_Stammkennzeichen_) does not have any numbers, only letters. This code is not to be mixed with *unit codes* (_Verbandskennzeichen_) which consisted of 4 digits, letters and numbers.
There is absolutely no doubt for me that this Bf 109G-6 was involved in action in the MTO (as I mentioned above).
This particular a/c was from *7. Staffel, III. Gruppe, JG. 27, W.Nr. 18046, Stammkennzeichen GP+IZ, Pilot Oblt. Gunther Hannak*, who made an emergency landing on 5. May 1943 in Malta after being hit by flak. This case is well documented. You can find some more photos here.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2022)

Well done Yves.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> The white stripe was typically used in Russia ...



IMHO that's not too correct. The yellow stripe was quite typical for the Russia. Therefore, contrary to the LW kites, most of the soviet planes wore the white ID markings but not the yellow ones what was believed commonly. Just my three cents.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Engineman (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, great info Yves!
Good photo's on Falcons site and others online. Force landed with damage in Malta. This is a G-6 Trop, with loaded MG151/20 and 2xMG131. The 151/20 and the port 131 were certainly not fired with dust tape over the muzzles. Stbd 131 either was fired or tape was removed before the photo that shows the engine in detail was taken. DB605A engine appears to have damage that includes the spliting open of the engine top cover at about the 5th or 6th crankpin, with considerable oil loss. The pilot seems to have made a good wheels-up forced landing, with oil over the screen. Pilot appears to have jettisoned the canopy. However, this might not have been the case, the canopy may have been removed before the pics. The engine cowling likewise is not seen again in pics after removal. Strangely, the aircraft seems to have been raised onto a jacking trestle but the U/C is not seen lowered. The U/C is seen to be retracted but, possibly no-one knew how to release the uplocks. Later pics show this aircraft on oil drums, still with the U/C retracted. Engine was not producing power at landing as only 2 blades have damage, one looks perfect. Also, engine could turn as later photo shows blades in different positions.
Note, this landing was with only a few degrees of flap, needing about 200kph. Almost certainly on an airfield as Malta has small fields with stone walls.

Eng

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2022)

The P on the band is still a mystery. I've not heard it being used to ID Stab aircraft either.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 22, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> The P on the band is still a mystery. I've not heard it being used to ID Stab aircraft either.


If you check the other side of the same a/c (I posted a link with 6 photos above) you'll see that this are not some sort of unit-markings, but remnants of the factory code. The letters were obviously overpainted with some lighter paint and don't have any particular connection with a Stab-ID or else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, I agree. It looks like the work wasn't done yet fully. The "P" on the starboard and the "IZ" on the port side can be still noticed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> If you check the other side of the same a/c (I posted a link with 6 photos above) you'll see that this are not some sort of unit-markings, but remnants of the factory code. The letters were obviously overpainted with some lighter paint and don't have any particular connection with a Stab-ID or else.


Thanks Yves. I was on my cell phone and the pics didn't show well.


----------



## GrizBArizona (Jul 23, 2022)

Thank you so much Yves, Catch-22!

I had bought this photo as an "original" 15-20 years ago on Ebay but it is obviously a re-print.

It is great to know what it actually depicts.

Thank you for your time and help!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 23, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> Thank you for your time and help!


You are welcome! I'm also happy it turned out so well: there were some obvious details, but there were a lot more hidden ones. We all had luck this time having a well documented case!
Until next one!
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## strider190 (Jul 26, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> Will post a War Two site since I previously posted Cold War stuff, so sorry..
> 
> Bought this photo on Ebay about 15-20 years ago and would like to ID it.
> Anyone have any idea? I know, no werk#
> ...


Prop is not bent because it's wooden. Look closely you can see it splintered.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2022)

strider190 said:


> Prop is not bent because it's wooden. Look closely you can see it splintered.


I looked closely and it's definitely bent. Are you looking at the link posted by Catch22? A wooden prop on an early G-6 would be unusual no?


----------



## Engineman (Jul 26, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I looked closely and it's definitely bent. Are you looking at the link posted by Catch22? A wooden prop on an early G-6 would be unusual no?


 Definitely aluminium prop, VDM 9-12087. 

Eng


----------



## lackstone (Oct 16, 2022)

G14? Looks like a wheels-up landing, or gear failure.


----------



## Engineman (Oct 16, 2022)

lackstone said:


> G14? Looks like a wheels-up landing, or gear failure.


Go to reply #6. Catch-22 has the link.

Eng


----------

